# ESV Bible Reccomendation



## Justified (Sep 6, 2014)

Possibly thinking about buying a new bible, one to carry around with me on campus. My preferences are (in order) ESV, under or around $40, not hardback or bonded leather, reference bible, and black letter throughout. I've looked around and have been having a hard time finding one like this. Black letter seems hard to come by, except on the amazingly bound-- and expensive-- Cambridge Bibles, Schulyer, et al. I hope to get one of those sooner or later for a more permanent bible; however, for the time being, I need something more practical. Any suggestions? Perhaps this mythical Bible I am imagining doesn't exist.

Also, I didn't include this in the list of preferences, but I'd be ecstatic if this existed: ESV with a new line for every verse. It seems that the paragraph style is increasingly popular, but I prefer the verse by verse. If you know any ESV Bible at all that has this, let me know, especially if it happens to meet any of the criterion above.


----------



## Claudiu (Sep 6, 2014)

That's a tough one. A leather ESV bible under $40. Here are some options: Bibles | Crossway. Personally, the TruTone aren't all that bad.


----------



## Justified (Sep 6, 2014)

Claudiu said:


> That's a tough one. A leather ESV bible under $40. Here are some options: Bibles | Crossway. Personally, the TruTone aren't all that bad.



Yeah, TruTone is definitely in the realm of possibility. I really want black letter and line by line verses!


----------



## Claudiu (Sep 6, 2014)

Justified said:


> Yeah, TruTone is definitely in the realm of possibility. I really want black letter and line by line verses!



ESV Verse-by-Verse Reference Bible | Bibles | Crossway

And then invest in a higher end leather bible, like you mentioned.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Sep 6, 2014)

Not single-lined, but black leather, reference, and black-lettered: 

Reformation Study Bible-ESV (Black):Amazon:Books (from $25)

or

The Reformation Study Bible (ESV): R.C. Sproul - Genuine Leather Black, Bible | Ligonier Ministries Store (from $42).

I've really enjoyed my RSB. 

Another option (though higher prices at $60) is the Personal Size Reference Bible. Single column, black letter, genuine leather, cross-references, and smaller that the RSB. 

ESV Personal Size Reference Bible, Genuine Lambskin, Deep Brown

Shop around the web to see if you can find a better price as I believe this edition is out of print.



Off-topic: and there, PB brethren, is 1000 posts.


----------



## Justified (Sep 6, 2014)

Claudiu said:


> Justified said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, TruTone is definitely in the realm of possibility. I really want black letter and line by line verses!
> ...


I went with this one. It has most of the qualifications that I listed. If the margins are good enough, I may just consider sometime rebinding it and use it as my primary bible. Thanks for the help!


----------



## bookslover (Sep 6, 2014)

Justified said:


> Claudiu said:
> 
> 
> > Justified said:
> ...



Now that you have one, look at the copyright page and see if it has the most recent edition of the text. It should say: "ESV Text Edition: 2011".


----------



## Edward (Sep 6, 2014)

bookslover said:


> It should say: "ESV Text Edition: 2011".



Assuming that newer is better? It's my recollection that they haven't really been transparent about their changes.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Sep 7, 2014)

I have this one:

Allan ESV New Classic Readers Edition Brown Highland Goatskin [ESV NC1BR] - $230.00 : EvangelicalBible.com

It is awesome. I've had it four years and the binding is solid.


----------



## JP Wallace (Sep 7, 2014)

Edward said:


> Assuming that newer is better? It's my recollection that they haven't really been transparent about their changes.



You can download all changes from 2001 to 2007 and then 2007 to 2011 on their web site, I haven't looked where, but if you can't find it I have a copy on my computer.


----------



## Ephrata (Sep 7, 2014)

> ESV Verse-by-Verse Reference Bible | Bibles | Crossway



Good choice, Evan. You've mentioned before that you're a student-- if durability matters to you (in, say, the context of a backpack), TruTone is the way to go.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 7, 2014)

JP Wallace said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that newer is better? It's my recollection that they haven't really been transparent about their changes.
> ...



You can also find a complete list of the changes at Michael Marlowe's "Bible Research" website: Bible Research by Michael Marlowe.


----------



## Justified (Sep 7, 2014)

Ephrata said:


> > ESV Verse-by-Verse Reference Bible | Bibles | Crossway
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice, Evan. You've mentioned before that you're a student-- if durability matters to you (in, say, the context of a backpack), TruTone is the way to go.


Yeah, my backpack has been really rough on my old bible!


----------



## Edward (Sep 7, 2014)

JP Wallace said:


> You can download all changes from 2001 to 2007 and then 2007 to 2011 on their web site, I haven't looked where, but if you can't find it I have a copy on my computer.





bookslover said:


> You can also find a complete list of the changes at Michael Marlowe's "Bible Research" website: Bible Research by Michael Marlowe.



Just because other folks have gone to the trouble to dig out the information and make it available doesn't mean that the rights holders have been transparent. If they have released a list of changes when they were made, I'll withdraw my criticism.


----------



## JimmyH (Sep 7, 2014)

Edward said:


> Just because other folks have gone to the trouble to dig out the information and make it available doesn't mean that the rights holders have been transparent. If they have released a list of changes when they were made, I'll withdraw my criticism.


A perusal of the Crossway site didn't yield any results, nor did ESV.org, a Crossway affiliated site. I did come up with this on the latter site ;

About the ESV Translation « ESV Bible

Translation Oversight Committee « ESV Bible

Translation Review Scholars « ESV Bible


----------



## Claudiu (Sep 7, 2014)

Justified said:


> Claudiu said:
> 
> 
> > Justified said:
> ...



My pleasure. To keep the bibles in better shape, I keep the boxes they come in and transport them that way.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2014)

Claudiu said:


> My pleasure. To keep the bibles in better shape, I keep the boxes they come in and transport them that way.



That's what I do too. I keep the ones I don't use often in the box at home as well. 

One thing I've reconsidered in recent years is Bibles with zippers. I used to abhor them but I can see how they are useful when putting the Bible in a bag. You don't have to worry about quickly destroying the pages and it will generally take up less space than a box. 

The main thing some who prefer the format may not like about the ESV Verse-by-Verse edition is that it is a large Bible. I think it is at least as large as the Legacy. I understand that it was produced at the behest of preachers who prefer that format so that they can find verses more easily when preaching. A "Pulpit Bible" is generally a large one.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2014)

Justified said:


> Black letter seems hard to come by



It can be, but black letter is much easier to come by with the ESV than it is with many other versions. The NKJV and the HCSB are probably the worst unless you opt for a Study Bible. Oxford, Kirkbride and Cambridge have decided that everyone wants red letter too, although thankfully the Cambridge Clarion is black letter.


----------



## Jerome Rosana (Sep 7, 2014)

ESV Gospel Transformation Bible is also a good one. (also have an online account) Since here in the Philippines it is not yet availble..a friend of mine bought one for me last January of 2014 from California and send it here in the Philippines.


----------

